# Updated pictures of Spirit <3



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 3, 2010)

First of all I would like to thank Julie Miller and her family for hosting us during this photo shoot. It was without a doubt the most gorgeous setting I could ever have hoped for for Spirit's pictures. The lodge where we stayed in an adorable cabin was just so beautiful. But the setting where we took the pictures was just breathtaking! It was my dream home!! Thanks again Jules!






Now for the pictures. I ended up with 36 of them, but here a few to share. I'm still looking through them all so I'm not sure these are my favorites but time will tell. For those that aren't familiar with him, this is Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow. He's 9 years old in these pictures and was taken straight from the pasture, clipped (no bath, it was too cold in MO), threw Corona's old show halter on him and we took the pics. I loved him when he was at Seahorse Farm and I still, to this day, can't believe he's mine. I can't help but think he belongs at a bigger farm where he can have access to a larger variety of mares, but for now he's ALL MINE!




















Thank you for looking at my boy!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 3, 2010)

A couple more...


----------



## wrs (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice pictures & a very handsome guy you have there. I'd be proud of him too.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 3, 2010)

Very, very nice!!! Horse and pictures!!! I love the first one especially but they are all gorgeous.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 3, 2010)

gorgeous photos of a gorgeous horse...He is really something to be proud of....


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 3, 2010)

_Parmela the Liz pics look great and "Spirit" looks FABULOUS....._


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 3, 2010)

You have every right to feel thrilled that he is yours - he is beautiful





Any time you dont want him any more .................





Anna


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Parmela! I cant wait to show these pics to my family.



It seems this house gets used for tons of photoshoots, but this is the first time it has been used for horses.



Its hard to believe that something so beautiful is located in the very SW corner of OK where most people think it is ugly. LOL!

You picked some of my favorite shots of him! Though I have to say ALL of his shots were great! Its hard to believe he is 8 years old in these pics.

I cannot wait to see the foals that he gives me next year.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks fabulous Parmela!!


----------



## Becky (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabulous pictures!


----------



## little lady (Jun 4, 2010)

How do you chose from such stunning pics!



He is beautiful!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 4, 2010)

Wowzers! He sure cleans up nice! That's true beauty.


----------



## love_casper (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW! He is so gorgeous!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you all very much! It really has made my day to read all your nice and supportive comments.

This last year has really been draining on me. My work as suffered, the care of my horses has suffered, I've really lost my ability to concentrate, there were days when I did nothing but cry the entire day away. At times I cursed having the horses because it was 18 degrees outside and a waterline burst and I had to carry literally hundreds of gallons of water each day to the horses. So many times I just sat in the barn and cried and wondered if I could really do it by myself.

Well, things are better now. I still have days that I just don't know how I'm going to do it, but for the most part I'm really trying to remember what I loved about the horses and the joy they brought me each and every day. Seeing these pictures of Spirit reminded me why I do this. I love looking at these beautiful creatures and I love their unique personalities and antics.

Having 5 babies (one still to come) this year by myself has been too much and it makes me wonder if I should continue to breed. I really like the showing part of it more I think than the stress of breeding. I worry that Spirit is "wasted" here with me but hopefully he doesn't mind too much. I do believe he's in heaven right now that he's with Jules and Robin because Jules is taking such AWESOME care of him and he's got mares galore to "date"



If he's got his feed, some scratches and some babes, he's good!





Thanks again everyone! He still takes my breath away.


----------



## Wisteria (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Parmela,

Spirit is looking great! Liz does a great job - glad to see her back out there.

Thanks for sharing...

Mo


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks awesome!!! I especially love the first picture.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 5, 2010)

Just gorgeous








He has long been one of my favorites


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 5, 2010)

what a beautiful boy and the photos are great! So hard to choose I'm sure so just get all of them! LOL

An amazing boy you have there Parmela! wow


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 6, 2010)

wow

HE IS ONE FINE STUD



Great photos



I would love to own a dilute like him


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 6, 2010)

wow

HE IS ONE FINE FOAL



Great photos




I would love to own a dilute like him


----------



## REO (Jun 6, 2010)

Parmela, I knew he was beautiful! But watching close up Spirit during his photo shoot, I was



WOW!

That boy of yours is truely awesome! I'm very HONORED to have some of my mares dating him for buckskin foals next year! Thank you so much for sharing him with Jules & I! We are so lucky!!!

Spirit is GORGEOUS!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you all very, very much!!! I still pinch myself.

It will be sad not having any babies next year, but it's for the best. I need a year off. But Spirit was plenty happy to head to OK to visit some mares there!



He's not picky about locale.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 8, 2010)

cretahillsgal said:


> Thanks Parmela! I cant wait to show these pics to my family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet he gives you some beautiful foals next year.

And next year tell me about the upcoming photo shoot.......I definatly want to come. All those pics are just awesome


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 8, 2010)

I LOVE the first picture



He is STUNNING!


----------



## mizbeth (Jun 10, 2010)

He is very beautiful, glad you went with the full clip!

Beth


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 10, 2010)

Everytime I see him, I fall more and more in love... WOW he is STUNNING!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful. Simply beautiful.

I'm glad I finally found where pictures are being posted! I almost missed this eye candy!

Charlotte


----------



## minie812 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------

